# When should we say goodbye?



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

My Border Collie is 16 going on 17 and lately we've been considering putting him to sleep. He's having more and more issues with getting up, some days he can get up on his own and some days he can't get up at all. He still wants affection and he still wants to go for walks, he's still eating and drinking. But he's having a harder time getting up and even walking sometimes not to mention he's starting to walk on the top of his toes. He's completely deaf and partially blind. He's been going potty in the house more regardless of letting him out every two hours 24/7. The vet said when he can't get up anymore then it's time, but I don't want to wait for that. I want him to go with some dignity, but I'm not sure when we should do it. I've had this dog since I was 8 years old, he's my heart dog, and I can't stand to see him in pain, despite the daily aspirin we give him. I want to keep him around forever, but I know that's not possible. I don't think he has much time left with us, but I want to make him happy, but I also don't want him to suffer. What should we do? Should we give him a couple months or should we start thinking about putting him to sleep?

I'm curious as to what you guys would do in this situation. Any responses would be grateful.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

This is the toughest decision to make, ever. I wish you the greatest peace in what ever you decide.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

If you are going to give him some more months, I would try some quality joint supplement with glucosamine and chondroitin in addition to the aspirin. For the urinary problems, *sometimes* a change in diet can help with that, and I'm assuming that the vet ruled out a urinary infection?

It's difficult "to know". But while you are still unsure, there might be a few things that you can try.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So many of us have been in your shoes and all I can say is that it's horrible. I made that same decision when I realized Omy had devoted her life to me and trusted that I would only do what was best for her. What was best for me was to keep her with me despite the truly difficult days she having because I didn't want to say goodbye. She made every effort she could to act as normal as possible just to please me- I couldn't let her do that any longer


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

It sounds like the poor guy won't be around much longer. Sorry. Some dogs are really good at hiding their pain. It's such a tough decision. I'm sure you'll do what's right for him. I never minded cleaning up after my old dogs or helping them when their bodies started failing, but the time comes... I certainly feel your pain.

Don


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

When it gets the point that a dog is in such bad pain that it can’t get up and down on its own, I think perhaps it is inhumane to prolong the suffering.

It’s your dog it’s your choice. You know more about your dog than I do, so there may be extenuating circumstances with your particular dog that it’s suffering isn’t so bad.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

LisaT said:


> If you are going to give him some more months, I would try some quality joint supplement with glucosamine and chondroitin in addition to the aspirin. For the urinary problems, *sometimes* a change in diet can help with that, and I'm assuming that the vet ruled out a urinary infection?
> 
> It's difficult "to know". But while you are still unsure, there might be a few things that you can try.


we have him on glucosamine/chondroitin pills he gets them everyday, but they don't seem to be helping as much as they used too. He's only going number 2 in the house so it's not a urinary infection. I don't think he can feel himself going because he'll be dead asleep and still go he won't wake up. He never used to go in the house ever.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He is about to be 17!


----------



## Mike K (Jul 18, 2010)

Prayers for you its not easy.



*The Last Battle*
*If it should be that I grow frail and weak, *
*And pain should keep me from my sleep,*
*Then will you do what must be done,*
*For this - the last battle - can't be won.*
*You will be sad I understand,*
*But don't let grief then stay your hand,*
*For on this day, more than the rest,*
*Your love and friendship must stand the test.*
*We have had so many happy years, *
*You wouldn't want me to suffer so.*
*When the time comes, please, let me go.*
*Take me to where my needs they'll tend,*
*Only, stay with me until the end.*
*And hold me firm and speak to me,*
*Until my eyes no longer see.*
*I know in time you will agree,*
*It is a kindness you do to me.*
*Although my tail its last has waved,*
*From pain and suffering I have been saved.*
*Don't grieve that it must be you*
*Who has to decide this thing to do;*
*We've been so close - we two - these years,*
*Don't let your heart hold any tears.*​


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I put my heart dog down who was 14 and much like your collie. We did pain killers and joint supplements which REALLY helped a ton, dealt with the potty issues, and were fine with the blind and deafness- it didn't seem to bother him. One morning though we woke up and he was panting heavy, gums pale, and he wouldn't budge. We rushed him in to learn his heart was failing- it was time. I held him until he took his last breath, and scattered his ashes at the bay which was his favorite place. I just knew when it was time and so did he Try some supplements with the aspirin and see if there is any improvement- if not enjoy these last days and say goodbye.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

DCluver33 said:


> we have him on glucosamine/chondroitin pills he gets them everyday, but they don't seem to be helping as much as they used too. He's only going number 2 in the house so it's not a urinary infection. I don't think he can feel himself going because he'll be dead asleep and still go he won't wake up. He never used to go in the house ever.


I'm sorry  It sounds like his time is truly getting shorter. It has to be difficult, moreso, since he is still enjoying things like walks and mealtime. I am sure that you will make the right decision, when the time comes :hugs:


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh that poem has me sobbing before I have to get my kids- but it is so true, letting go is your final and most courageous show of love and devotion to your friend


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I just took Molly and Dodger on a walk and Chopper didn't want to go like he did two days ago  My mom said he didn't want to go on a walk yesterday morning either he just says there give me a sideways glance and goes back to sleep.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Mike K said:


> Prayers for you its not easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man that made me cry


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> He is about to be 17!


believe it or not yes he is lol :wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think it's time to help Chopper go to the bridge


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I think it's time to help Chopper go to the bridge


I think you're right  my mom said when we get the money from the refinance we'll set a date for later in the day and take him to get a ice cream, take him to his favorite park and sit under his favorite tree. Spoil him to death.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> I think you're right  my mom said when we get the money from the refinance we'll set a date for later in the day and take him to get a ice cream, take him to his favorite park and sit under his favorite tree. Spoil him to death.


That sounds like a wonderful thing to do for him, I am sure he will love it.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

man this sucks, this is nothing like losing my cat in the 7th grade.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Wonderful idea! I'm sure he'll love it


----------



## Blitz Burgh Steeler (Jun 13, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> man this sucks, this is nothing like losing my cat in the 7th grade.


My heart goes out to you my friend. I lost Czar last year and it still crushes me .... death leaves a heartache no one can heal, but LOVE leaves you memories NO ONE can steal................ Sometimes i think there must be something emotionally wrong with me. I don't ever get over the death of anyone or pet i have truly loved.It's something i endure. A'm i a candy ass???


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Blitz Burgh Steeler said:


> My heart goes out to you my friend. I lost Czar last year and it still crushes me .... death leaves a heartache no one can heal, but LOVE leaves you memories NO ONE can steal................ Sometimes i think there must be something emotionally wrong with me. I don't ever get over the death of anyone or pet i have truly loved.It's something i endure. A'm i a candy ass???


no, you're not. I'm still not over my Step-dad's death 4 years ago, I don't think I'll ever get over that.


----------

